# New uniforms to be unveiled



## girllovesthegame

Word going around is that the new unis will be unveiled Thursday, 8/1.


----------



## Basel

Hopefully they don't suck.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Unless they are pink with lavender pelicans, and flashing lights with a big ad for Scuttlebutts on it...it wont be worse than anything the Hornets ever wore.


----------



## RollWithEm

I fully anticipate them being understated and professional. That would best match the personalities of both Dell Demps and Monty Williams.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Unless they are pink with lavender pelicans, and flashing lights with a big ad for Scuttlebutts on it...it wont be worse than anything the Hornets ever wore.


:laugh:

Listening to today's Black & Blue Report, President Dennis Lauscha only gave a hint to say that New Orleans will be across the chest and there will some type of new ligature involved.



> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer 21m
> New Orleans, New York, Brooklyn are the only NBA teams to feature their city name on the chest of every version of their jerseys


I think they will end up somewhere in the middle. Not too plain, not too gaudy.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The unveiling will be able to be viewed on the teams' site. 1pm CT.


----------



## 29380




----------



## RollWithEm

Road unis look good. Homes look horrid.


----------



## Floods

Jesus christ those are terrible. Top that, Suns.


----------



## GNG

What, that's it??

Disappointing.


----------



## Dissonance

Really plain and simple. Kinda like em.


----------



## girllovesthegame

As expected. It would be a different world if there wasn't some kind of ragging. LMAO. People would've said they were terrible no matter how they looked. Expected. When the alternates are revealed, they'll be ragged on. When/IF new Mardi Gras unis are announced, they'll be ragged on. 

Photo Gallery


----------



## RollWithEm

The roadies look legit. The homes are still horrible.


----------



## GNG

girllovesthegame said:


> As expected. It would be a different world if there wasn't some kind of ragging. LMAO. People would've said they were terrible no matter how they looked. Expected. When the alternates are revealed, they'll be ragged on. When/IF new Mardi Gras unis are announced, they'll be ragged on.
> 
> Photo Gallery


Deservedly so. For a town that prides itself on its rich culture, those may be the blandest jerseys in the NBA. It looks like NBA Live put in a create-a-jersey feature.

No one said they needed to be as garish as the Hornets' Mardi Gras jerseys, but these are pretty pitiful for a team that's changed its entire identity in order to celebrate the region it's in.

And I'm not one of the hate-everything-new crowd. Was positive on the Pelican name change. Maybe a side shot would help so we can see the red. Especially on the home jerseys....


----------



## girllovesthegame

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Deservedly so. For a town that prides itself on its rich culture, those may be the blandest jerseys in the NBA. It looks like NBA Live put in a create-a-jersey feature.
> 
> No one said they needed to be as garish as the Hornets' Mardi Gras jerseys, but these are pretty pitiful for a team that's changed its entire identity in order to celebrate the region it's in.
> 
> And I'm not one of the hate-everything-new crowd. Was positive on the Pelican name change. Maybe a side shot would help so we can see the red. Especially on the home jerseys....


How can they be the blandest jerseys in the NBA when the Nets are only black and white with a font that is even simpler than the Pelicans font? That's total bullcrap. I don't even think these are as bland as the Thunder jerseys. But what it is is that people have already gotten used to the Thunder and Nets uniforms so it's not an issue anymore. Just because the city is rich in culture and such doesn't mean they have to have French Quarter wrought iron designs strewn all throughout the uniforms or Pelicans on the front, backs and sides or Mardi Gras beads around the neckline or beignets on the asses of the uniforms. Whatever though.


----------



## girllovesthegame

http://www.bourbonstreetshots.com/2013/08/01/new-orleans-pelicans-uniforms-unveiled/


----------



## Floods

girllovesthegame said:


> As expected. It would be a different world if there wasn't some kind of ragging. LMAO. People would've said they were terrible no matter how they looked. Expected. When the alternates are revealed, they'll be ragged on. When/IF new Mardi Gras unis are announced, they'll be ragged on.
> 
> Photo Gallery


You mad bro?

These look like the Astros new uniforms. I'm getting sleepy just looking at them.


----------



## GNG

girllovesthegame said:


> How can they be the blandest jerseys in the NBA when the Nets are only black and white with a font that is even simpler than the Pelicans font? That's total bullcrap. I don't even think these are as bland as the Thunder jerseys. But what it is is that people have already gotten used to the Thunder and Nets uniforms so it's not an issue anymore. Just because the city is rich in culture and such doesn't mean they have to have French Quarter wrought iron designs strewn all throughout the uniforms or Pelicans on the front, backs and sides or Mardi Gras beads around the neckline or beignets on the asses of the uniforms. Whatever though.


You mad your jersey is boring, brah? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## girllovesthegame

Floods said:


> You mad bro?
> 
> These look like the Astros new uniforms. I'm getting sleepy just looking at them.


But obviously you keep looking at them tho. LOL. 

You think they look like these?

http://aliefpost.com/wp-content/plu...-uniforms-baseball_005-4_3_rx512_c680x510.jpg

Yeah, you must be sleepy. 

No Cinco I'm not mad at all. Apparently ya'll are the ones mad. LMAO. Takes a whole lot more than that to make me mad. I knew going in that you can't please everybody.But instead of asking me about being mad, how about you tell me what kind of "rich culture" should've been added to these uniforms. You think they should've added the state flower (Magnolia) to the crotch of the shorts or what?


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Photo Gallery*


----------



## letsgoceltics

I think they're better.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I dont like those at all. Really wish the utilized the blue and red more on the home jerseys. The road ones are actually okay, but more red in general all around. I do like how they have New Orleans on the front on both home and away.


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## Geaux Tigers

Don't get me wrong. Still better than the Hornets jerseys. Though I did like the home ones with the pinstripes because they had virtually no teal on them. Put some pinstripes on these home jerseys!

God remember the 90s. Its was like Fresh Prince designed half the leagues unis. Detroits in the Hill era were awful. But certainly nostalgic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## girllovesthegame

I wasn't big on the pinstripes. Or who knows, maybe they might look better if they're not teal. LOL. I've seen more people wearing Pelicans gear in the city then I've ever seen them wear Hornets gear. While those colors were original for the Charlotte Hornets, it became a fashion statement there and around the country but it never really latched on here. 

People have said the unis are bland, boring. I still don't think they're as bland, boring as the Nets unis. The Nets unis aren't only boring and blander than hospital food, but they're just plain generic. You can't get any simpler than black and white. But they can also be looked at as simple and clean. They went with the safe pick. They may add to it later on. The Pels' unis at least have intricacies on the uniform that identify with New Orleans (French quarter street sign letterings, the side going up towards the armpits are to resemble the pelicans beak logo, pelican logo on the side bottom of the shorts, colors represented by the New Orleans flag, red, blue and gold).

Next year they will unveil an alternate and in 2015-16 they will unveil another. I think they did well in starting off the way they did. Not too much, not too little. If they want to add as they go along, fine.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer 3h
> Another random uniform note: Orlando is only NBA team left that uses pinstripes. Four other NBA teams (including NOLA) have dropped them





> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer 3h
> H/t to @currysmith who adds Rockets to list, making it 5 teams that have dropped pinstripes. Others are Bobcats, Bulls, Pacers, New Orleans


Perhaps teams are thinking pinstripes are getting "played out". LOL. I wouldn't be surprised if Charlotte brings them back next year tho.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

It should be mandatory in Orlando and Charlotte


----------



## Basel

I like them.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

> And it’s not as if the Pelican jerseys were replacing an NBA eyesore.
> Frankly, the light blue/teal and yellow that the former New Orleans Hornets sported for over a decade was a pretty attractive getup.


Linkage

And thats exactly when I stopped reading and lost whatever faith remained in Mr. Dwyer. GLTG hit the nail on the head. Pelicans gear already surmounts any Hornets gear Ive seen in the Metro area.


----------



## 77AJ

I like the new uniforms and the new name the Pelicans. Makes so much more sense then keeping the Hornets name. Good for New Orleans. Although I did hear a rumor they initially tried to get Gold/Black, but the NBA rejected them. That would of been tight to match up with the Saints.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I was really hoping for gold and black...or black and silver.


----------



## girllovesthegame

77AJ said:


> I like the new uniforms and the new name the Pelicans. Makes so much more sense then keeping the Hornets name. Good for New Orleans. Although I did hear a rumor they initially tried to get Gold/Black, but the NBA rejected them. That would of been tight to match up with the Saints.





Geaux Tigers said:


> I was really hoping for gold and black...or black and silver.


I think I also read or heard the league wouldn't let Benson do black. Not sure why. I didn't even really know if it was true or not.

Shinn should've gave that team a new identity when he moved them to New Orleans. Start anew. Colors, name. No matter how many times they tweaked the uniforms, and no matter how long the team had been in New Orleans, way too many people still identified the team with Charlotte. It's like they were the "Charlotte Hornets of New Orleans" or something. People might laugh at the Pelicans name but I'll bet one thing is certain, they won't be confused with any other team or city. Hahaha.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

People from here seem to have gotten behind the Pelicans name. It may take a minute for some people to get used to it, but honestly, it helps to market the whole state. Its a name that people from Shreveport and Alexandria and Lafayette can get behind as well as New Orleans. None of us wanted to be the Hornets.

Shinn was an old crotchety man from the bible belt who moved his team to the Southern Sin City and expected it to be the same. Benson is better. Even though the city hated him for decades.


----------

